# What are these numbers? Good/Bad?



## liquidmind (Sep 4, 2016)

Confused and foggy I can't figure anything out - let alone the results. I've been feeling really bad for the past month or so, I did a whole slew of tests and these are the thyroid. I don't have an endo because the wait is months away. Please, is there someone who can tell me if it's normal or not?

TSH - MlU/L 2.23

T3-FREE -pmo/l 4.7

T4 -FREE-pmo/l 12.3

FERRITIN - ng/ml 85.8

Thank you and be well!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

We'll need the ranges for each of those results.


----------



## liquidmind (Sep 4, 2016)

*0.55-4.78 TSH - MlU/L 2.23*

*3.5-6.5 T3-FREE -pmo/l 4.7*

*10-20 T4 -FREE-pmo/l 12.3*

*10-291 FERRITIN - ng/ml 85.8*


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your FT4 is low and your FT3 could stand to be a smidge higher. If you're not on any thyroid meds, I would ask to start on a low dose of a T4 med, like Synthroid, to see if it helps. Your ferritin is a little low, too, it should be closer to 100.


----------



## liquidmind (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank you very much!
Not on any medication - is there anything I can do naturally to help get back to normal?


----------

